# Blown 332



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

here's pics of my car

back

















engine









front


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

If I had a S/C 3.2 under the hood of my car, I don't think I'd be flaunting it as much, but of course, to each his own.

Have you put the car on a dyno before? I'm curious as to how much power you're making.


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

whats wrong with showing pics of my car?

310 HP to the wheels, 290 torque at 8 psi. Tightened the belt, and now its at 10 psi, so HP is estimated at 340 to the wheels


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

chukiechz said:


> *whats wrong with showing pics of my car?*


Nothing ! :thumb:

Awesome car, Chuckie


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

chukiechz said:


> *whats wrong with showing pics of my car?
> 
> 310 HP to the wheels, 290 torque at 8 psi. Tightened the belt, and now its at 10 psi, so HP is estimated at 340 to the wheels *


I don't think he meant there is anything wrong with the pics, I think he meant he wouldn't advertise it with the license plate.

Very nice car BTW :thumb:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I think he meant he wouldn't advertise it with the license plate.
> 
> Very nice car BTW :thumb: *


Nor with the badges. Sans those you've got a veritable wolf in sheeps clothing.

Ditto on the nice ride comments!


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Very nice, though I would have probably kept it a sleeper as well. How fast does that thing get through the 1/4?

--SONET


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

oh, I see what he means. Yeah, I was debating on keeping it a sleeper, and putting a 318 badge on it, but the blower is a V1 (aka: LOUD) so its a dead giveaway.

No quarter mile times yet. Going to do some 1/8 mile runs thursday, and hopefully some 1/4 soon after that.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

chukiechz said:


> *oh, I see what he means. Yeah, I was debating on keeping it a sleeper, and putting a 318 badge on it, but the blower is a V1 (aka: LOUD) so its a dead giveaway.
> 
> No quarter mile times yet. Going to do some 1/8 mile runs thursday, and hopefully some 1/4 soon after that. *


get some 316 diesel badges for it :angel:


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Are those 17" Breyton Softlines on your car? Just curious...


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

The torque is pretty impressive! I don 't think the current M3 has as much. I'm also guessing that your car is a bit lighter too.


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

Cal said:


> *Are those 17" Breyton Softlines on your car? Just curious... *


close, 18's. Not happy with them though, they bend easy and they're HEAVY!!! Dont notice the weight while driving, but I do notice it when taking them on and off.

someone once plotted a bunch of dyno curves all together on 1 graph of various cars. My car definitely makes more power and torque than the new E46, not just at redline, but throughout. On the other hand, the M3 has a higher redline than I do. It would be a fun race I think


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

chukiechz said:


> *
> 
> close, 18's. Not happy with them though, they bend easy and they're HEAVY!!! Dont notice the weight while driving, but I do notice it when taking them on and off.
> *


Yeah, Breyton wheels are not known for being lightweight. Most of their wheels (Inspirations, Magics, Softlines) are pretty heavy, albeit pretty good looking. If you like that style, I would recommend SSR GT1s. Very lightweight, and similar styling. With all the power you're putting to the wheels, I wouldn't be surprised that you won't feel a difference. On the other hand, put those wheels on a 318 and I bet you will.


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

SSR GT3's are what I wanna get. Unfortunately, I dont have the money for that. I also dont see myself dumping much more money into this car. i mean, there's gotta be a point where you draw the line right? The car is 9 years old!!!


----------

